# Vid from Memorial Day



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Vid from memorial day weekend at Mud Muckers in Bunnell, Florida. I think everyone's ride gave them a helluva time this weekend and would cooperate. 1 electrical gremlin, 1 broke steering stem and one broke axle, each on a different bike, but all a PITA.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsEk6K3Pojs


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

bad *** place, I want to go one weekend, looks so much bigger than ryc. makes me really want to move out of Miami already.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

It was a little dryer than I would have preferred but there was still some good mud to ride, I just like lots of deep water and there wasn't too much. Quite a few of us suffered mechanical issues and I gotta work on my product placement or else I would have more/better vid footage.


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks much wetter than it was during spring fling. Good video.


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

that place is am***ing when flooded !


----------

